# Cooked cabbage



## frosty91 (Jan 31, 2015)

Just got my smokers to the new house and had to use them, cooking some cabbage for tonight and the leftovers for Super Bowl tomorrow, gonna try smoking some wings for the first time tomorrow also. The cabbage is just your simple foil pan, I cut the cabbage up pretty good, I know some people leave them whole. I like it better this way. Than cut onions up, at butter, season salt, pepper, garlic powder, some rub, and beer of your choice. I usually throw strips of bacon in but didnt have any this time.













image.jpg



__ frosty91
__ Jan 31, 2015


----------



## frosty91 (Jan 31, 2015)

Last time I did this I had some sausage I had smoked also leftover, once the cabbage was soft I threw the sausage in with it all and was slap your grandma good.


----------



## frosty91 (Jan 31, 2015)

Here's the smokers I'm working with.. 













image.jpg



__ frosty91
__ Jan 31, 2015


----------

